# Delta Model 40-680 20" Scroll Saw.



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi- A neighbor has an almost new Delta Model 40-680 20" Scroll Saw he will sell me for $200. Any idea if this is a good deal? I have never used one and have no idea whether the price is reasonable or not. Any thoughts would be appreciated.
rstermer


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Rstermer,

If you google the saw on the 'net you will likely come to the same conclusion that I have.....it appears to be a very good deal. Now, having said that, I've never used this saw so I'm only going by what I've seen on the Internet.

Ed......


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI rstermer
You may want to test run the machine b/4 you buy it 

http://www.amazon.com/review/product/B0000302TN/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?%5Fencoding=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

Review
" The first thing I noticed was the reduction in the quality level of the stand. Second, the scroll saw required the operator to physically push the blade in order to get it started.:"


Customer Review ▼


6 of 7 people found the following review helpful:
2.0 out of 5 stars Not up to the expectations for a delta machine., February 26, 2006
By R. Stevens "Wooder"
I purchased this machine as a replacement for a delta 40-601 which I ran for thousands of hours over 20 years. Since delta no longer makes the 40-601, I opted for the 40-680.

The first thing I noticed was the reduction in the quality level of the stand. Second, the scroll saw required the operator to physically push the blade in order to get it started.

I finally had the opportunity to need the saw to run for a couple of hours today with the following results. The lower blade holder is out of alignment and will not hold a blade. It kept breaking blades and would not hold the blade resulting in about 20 broken blades in an hour. I will contact Delta in an effort to resolve the issue.

I would not recommend this scroll saw to anyone. I have had various Delta table saws, jointers, and planners. This will be the last piece of Delta equipment I ever buy. 

============


1 of 1 people found the following review helpful:
2.0 out of 5 stars big let down, December 23, 2006
By Anthony W. Simpson "tony" (waldorf md) - See all my reviews
(REAL NAME) 
I'm a woodworking hobbyiest, mostly scrollsaw or fret work. I have purchased only Delta tools in the past and will purchase delta tools in the future. In my shop I have seven (7) delta tools, from bandsaw to sanders, and have been please with every one of them until I purchsed the 680 scrollsaw a year ago.

I have had nothing but problems from minor to major. The saw has been in a delta service center from mid August until???????? it' now mid Dec. When it ran it was good, not great but good. The problem is it just don't run very long. Just a lemon I suppose, giving delta the benefit of doubt

==============
THIS IS THE ONE recommend  great machine...
http://www.routerforums.com/wood-scrolling/3309-dewalt-dw788.html
============
ONE FOR SALE ▼
http://denver.craigslist.org/tls/685526687.html

============


rstermer said:


> Hi- A neighbor has an almost new Delta Model 40-680 20" Scroll Saw he will sell me for $200. Any idea if this is a good deal? I have never used one and have no idea whether the price is reasonable or not. Any thoughts would be appreciated.
> rstermer


----------



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> HI rstermer
> You may want to test run the machine b/4 you buy it
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/review/produc...cm_cr_acr_txt?_encoding=UTF8&showViewpoints=1
> ...


Bob Here are some things I think might be important to look at in a used scroll saw, in no particular order (just based on my reading so far, have never used a scroll saw):
1. Blade travel is straight up and down.
2. linear and curved cuts on a test piece of 4-5' of cut with no blade breakage
3. vibration level low.
4. saw starts on it's own.
5 no play in bearings or bushings.
6. no squeals or other odd sounds during operation.
7 can remove and replace blade easily.
8. blade stays in blade holder during operation.
9. produces enough air to keep cut line clear,
10. pulleys run true, no visible wobble.
11. no cracks in frame or other evidence of damage.
12. table tilts and holds any angle it is set to.
13. blade tensioner holds it's setting.
14. no burned insulation smell during operation.

I'd appreciate it if you or any of the other experienced folks could comment on the above or add to it if appropriate.

From reading the reviews, it seems like there are only 2 varieties out there, good 'uns and total lemons. If you get a good one, you'll be really happy, but if it is a lemon, watch out!

rstermer


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,



> From reading the reviews, it seems like there are only 2 varieties out there, good 'uns and total lemons. If you get a good one, you'll be really happy, but if it is a lemon, watch out!


This statement is all too true for ANY and ALL power tools.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

That is a steal for a P-20. If I was to buy a new one, I would get this saw. I tested one some time ago and I loved it. 

Corey


----------



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

challagan said:


> That is a steal for a P-20. If I was to buy a new one, I would get this saw. I tested one some time ago and I loved it.
> 
> Corey


Corey- Is the 40-680 the same machine as the P-20?
rstermer


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes it is the same as the P-20. 

Corey


----------

